# Aramaic ܐܘܐ (ʾāwā)



## Michael Zwingli

I would like to know the history and etymology of this Aramaic (Neo-Aramaic?) determiner, which [alongside its feminine counterpart ܐܝܐ (ʾāyā) and the more classical ܗܢܐ/הנא‎  (hānā) and ܗܕܐ/הדא‎  (hāḏē)] I understand to mean "this" ("the thing here"). I would also like to know what cognates to this might exist elsewhere within the Semitic family. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Michael Zwingli

Nobody has anything on this? Is nobody familiar with this supposed lemma?


----------



## raamez

hāḏā (m) and hāḏihi (f) are the cognates in Arabic


----------



## Michael Zwingli

raamez said:


> hāḏā (m) and hāḏihi (f) are the cognates in Arabic


Thanks, @raamez. *هٰذَا* and *هٰذِهِ* are cognates of ܗܕܐ/הדא. The subject that I am inquiring about, however, is  ܐܘܐ‎ / ܐܝܐ‎ , which I think has a construct state ܐܗܐ, and seems to have no Arabic cognates which I know of.


----------



## raamez

Ah ok. Then maybe ها هو hā hwa which means here he is or ها هي hā hiya for here she is.


----------



## Michael Zwingli

raamez said:


> Ah ok. Then maybe ها هو hā hwa which means here he is or ها هي hā hiya for here she is.


Hmmm...this seems not utterly implausible as an etymology, but wanting for verification.


----------



## Michael Zwingli

Please, @raamez, tell me if you know, what are the ancestral (Proto-Semitic) forms of ها هو (hā hwa)?


----------



## Michael Zwingli

raamez said:


> ...maybe ها هو hā hwa which means here he is...


...or, alternatively, "behold it"?


----------



## raamez

Michael Zwingli said:


> Please, @raamez, tell me if you know, what are the ancestral (Proto-Semitic) forms of ها هو (hā hwa)?


Sorry, I can't answer this.


Michael Zwingli said:


> ...or, alternatively, "behold it"?


No, because this is a verb in the imperative mood.


----------



## Michael Zwingli

It seems as though I've hit "the end of the road" regarding this question.

I will only ask one more question: can anybody confirm the actual existence of this lemma within any dialect or version of Aramaic? @alialikhalid, @Abaye, @Drink, @radagasty, @fdb ? Can I obtain any positive corroboration or refutation of ܐܘܐ‎ / ܐܝܐ‎ as a lemma...as a determiner in Aramaic or Syriac? Am I the victim of (to use a tiresomely worn-out descriptor) "fake news"?


----------

